# Fishing Bayou St John



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Depending on Isaac, I plan to be fishing Bayou St. John over the weekend. 

1) I have seen that I should fish the pier lights. Any techniques that prove best?
2) Do Spanish or Kings make it into the bay? 
3). Pin fish and other bait fish are plentiful. Is it worth dragging live ones through "open" water? 


What am I missing? 

Many thanks guys. I greatly appreciate the tips.


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry wrong forum! 

Mods - delete if you like!


----------

